
New ransomware is targeting Windows and Linux PCs with a 'unique' attack - Corrado
https://www.zdnet.com/article/this-new-ransomware-is-targeting-windows-and-linux-pcs-with-a-unique-attack/
======
BruceEel
Yes, jimage is relatively new but this is more about the way the ransomware
attempts to evade detection. The way it gets in, according to the Blackberry
article, is through vulnerable, internet-facing (or anyway, hostile-facing)
RDP servers this is much less eh 'innovative'. You are (presumably) safe if
you have no exposed/vulnerable RDP servers.

------
Corrado
This is interesting because they are using Java. The article mentions some
sort of Java Image File but I have been out of the Java world for quite a
while and don't know much about it. Does it have it's own JVM? Are you safe if
you don't have a JVM installed on your system?

